# temple transducer for comm



## MisterTim (Dec 15, 2011)

Anybody use them? As a FoH engineer, I can't wear a headset and mix, and I hate the BlazeOn + phone combination. I've seen/used these on motorola radios, but I can't find any for a comm system. Why not? 

Does anyone have pinout specs for the motorola M1 connector, or the clearcom-standard 4-pin intercom headset connector? I'm guessing I'll have to make my own adapter if I want to make these work together.


----------



## esmphoto (Dec 16, 2011)

MisterTim said:


> Anybody use them? As a FoH engineer, I can't wear a headset and mix, and I hate the BlazeOn + phone combination. I've seen/used these on motorola radios, but I can't find any for a comm system. Why not?
> 
> Does anyone have pinout specs for the motorola M1 connector, or the clearcom-standard 4-pin intercom headset connector? I'm guessing I'll have to make my own adapter if I want to make these work together.


 
as a matter of fact I do have those pinouts handy



it should work, just make sure that everything is balanced and the impedance matches across the board. I haven't found the clearcom packs to be as tolerant of deviations as some others


----------



## MisterTim (Dec 16, 2011)

esmphoto said:


> it should work, just make sure that everything is balanced and the impedance matches across the board. I haven't found the clearcom packs to be as tolerant of deviations as some others



So I should measure the impedance of the clearcom headset and then (potentially) add a resistor in parallel or series to my adapter to make the motorola headset match what the beltpack is expecting, right? 

Mic level and speaker levels are roughly the same across the board, right? So the microphone sound be at roughly the same level as the clearcom headset? I'm just concerned because the beltpacks only have headset volume adjustment. I suppose I could add in-line attenuation for the microphone if its volume is drastically different from the clearcom ones... don't want to break anyone's ears. 

I understand the EE side, I just want to make sure that I'm doing this correctly lol.


----------



## esmphoto (Dec 16, 2011)

MisterTim said:


> So I should measure the impedance of the clearcom headset and then (potentially) add a resistor in parallel or series to my adapter to make the motorola headset match what the beltpack is expecting, right?
> 
> Mic level and speaker levels are roughly the same across the board, right? So the microphone sound be at roughly the same level as the clearcom headset? I'm just concerned because the beltpacks only have headset volume adjustment. I suppose I could add in-line attenuation for the microphone if its volume is drastically different from the clearcom ones... don't want to break anyone's ears.
> 
> I understand the EE side, I just want to make sure that I'm doing this correctly lol.


 
correct, mostly you just want to make sure the mic is getting whatever power range its expecting from the beltpack and the beltpack is getting whatever signal range its expecting from the mic. the speaker should be fine, as lower level speakers are usually reasonably tolerant of variations as longs as they aren't being maxed out power wise.

heres the preamp spec for a clearcom RS-601, you can lookup your specific beltpack on the clearcom site if you want, but the specs below should give you a pretty good idea of what you're shooting for.


> *Microphone Pre-Amplifier*
> Headset Mic Impedance: 200 Ω
> Gain, mic to line: 41 dB (dynamic)
> Limiter Range: 26 dB
> Frequency Response: 200 Hz – 12 kHz contoured for intelligibility


Clear-Com: Partyline, Digital Matrix, IP and Wireless Intercoms

a small through hole potentiometer done up "deadbug" style or the volume control dongle stolen from a set of earbuds, could provide the mic attentuation necesary to match everything and be adjustable on the fly, I've found that doing the math to match doesn't always work out as planned.


----------



## MisterTim (Dec 16, 2011)

Actually, we have PI beltpacks and ClearCom headsets (and yet another brand that I don't recall for our base station... who knows why, but it works)

Because I don't trust website page addresses to stay static, here's the RS-601 and the BP-1 specs, for anybody else who may reference this page:

RS-601:
```
General
Amplifier Design: I.C. amplifiers, including solid-state digital switching and signaling circuits. Current-limited and short-circuit protected.
Signal to Noise: >75 dB
Bridging Impedance: >15k
Line Level: -14 dB, +5 dB max.
Sidetone Adjust: >35 dB
EMI and RFI rejection: >60 dB

Microphone Pre-Amplifier
Headset Mic Impedance: 200 Ω
Gain, mic to line: 41 dB (dynamic)
Limiter Range: 26 dB
Frequency Response: 200 Hz – 12 kHz contoured for intelligibility

Headphone Amplifier
Load Impedance: 50 - 2,000 Ω
Output Level: +17 dBv before clipping
Distortion: <0.1% THD @ 1 kHz
Gain, line to output: +34 dB
Frequency Response: 100 Hz - 18 kHz, ±2dB
```

BP-1:

```
Power requirement:
24~30VDC, 10 mA quiescent,
30mA max. (with signal lamp lit)
Headphone output:
8~4K ohm acceptable, 200 ohm ideal
Microphone input:
200 ~ 600 ohm Dynamic
Sidetone rejection:
>50dB
Audio bridging impedance:
200 ohm unbalanced
```


> a small through hole potentiometer done up "deadbug" style or the volume control dongle stolen from a set of earbuds, could provide the mic attentuation necesary to match everything and be adjustable on the fly, I've found that doing the math to match doesn't always work out as planned.


Yeah, I suppose this would be smart regardless. 

Thanks for the help!


----------



## RFabrizio (May 19, 2013)

Has anyone successfully made an adapter for this use? I am deaf in one ear so wearing a headset that covers my only good ear makes it difficult to hear people that are speaking to me while I wear it. I'd love to convert a Temple Transducer headset to alleviate this. 

Thanks.

Rob


----------

